# Full bottles!



## Joanie (Jan 17, 2007)

I've been busy this evening!

Here's the Cayuga. I managed to get 10 bottles and I'm delighted. This is my first official vine to wine. My hands still hurt from the squeezing!







These next 2 are Vignoles...all 24 bottles!















It all looks so purdy!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 17, 2007)

Very nice Joan...anxious to see the labels....

For someone who doesn't drink much wine you sure are doing a terrific job...


----------



## Wade E (Jan 17, 2007)

Yes it does Joan, Do you folter because that looks scrum diddly umptious!


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 17, 2007)

Joan, You don't drink much wine also, Neither do I






our wine looks great! You should be proud of your vine to wine, not to many of us have ventured into that territory yet.


----------



## Joanie (Jan 17, 2007)

No, Wade, I don't folter. I don't filter either! =)

NW... I posted the Cayuga label and the other gets that bothersome Vignoles I was having such trouble with the other night. =)


----------



## Angell Wine (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice, Very nice Joan.


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 17, 2007)

that's awesome Joan. I'm going to use that pic to make a texture in photoshop.


----------



## Joanie (Jan 17, 2007)

I want to see it!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 17, 2007)

Joan said:


> =)NW... I posted the Cayuga label and the other gets that bothersome Vignoles I was having such trouble with the other night. =)



I liked your original Vignoles label best!!!!


----------



## geocorn (Jan 17, 2007)

Beautiful looking wine! If it tastes half as good as it looks, it will be superb.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 18, 2007)

Very nice joan.looks awesome *Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## grapeman (Jan 18, 2007)

Pure liquid gold Joan! It's a good thing you don't drink too much wine. As good as the Cayuga looks with only 10 bottles, I would be gone in about a week






I foresee an entry or two coming up in competition


----------



## jsmahoney (Jan 18, 2007)

Really nice Joan! It does look purdie!


----------



## Bill B (Jan 18, 2007)

Very nice Joan. They look fantastic
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------



## Joanie (Jan 18, 2007)

Thank you friends! I'm very pleased with it all *35* bottles! I missed one when I counted! =) I haven't printed labels yet but I think they will look good all dressed up!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 18, 2007)

Absolutely! vBut they look very good in their Birthday suit too!


----------



## Francie (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey Joan!!


Those bottle look absolutely great!!! What a wonderful job you did!!! Please let us know how they taste!!!
Francie


----------



## Joanie (Jan 18, 2007)

Both taste good!! The Cayuga is especially nice! They will be do-overs next fall! =)


----------



## Mack (Jan 19, 2007)

Joan those are beautiful wines. Congratulations! 
(1)In ref to your
comment on squeezing, did you squeeze the grapes with you hands?
(2) Your comment on that there are many ways of making wine, I am
presently, 1-19-07, trying something called "Wonder Wine," from a small
kit that a home winemaker dealer in Brasstown, NC, gave me to try. It
contains a small packet of wine crystals, yeast and wine clarifier and make
6 bottles, after six weeks. Ha, I'll try anything and I guess this is the
limit. Thanks for your info and take care of your beautiful wine.


mack


----------



## Bill (Jan 19, 2007)

Joan: 
It looks great . 
I am another that dosen't drink much wine


----------



## Mack (Jan 19, 2007)

By the way, the dealer I mentioned in my post is: 


Will Lake
10079 Old Hwy 64 West
Brasstown, NC 28902


telephone: 828-389-6799


emal: [email protected]


He sell kits and equipment, but he also does somethig unusual. He
will make the wine kit for the person and charges $ 60.00, per kit.
He also is very knowledgeable about wine. He consults withs everal
local wineries and loves to talk about wine. 


mack*Edited by: Mack *


----------



## Joanie (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi Mack! Welcome to the forum!! You will love it here! 

Thank you for your kind comments!






Yes, I did squeeze the grapes with my hands. It was all I had at the time and it about killed me! My hands were screaming by the time I finished!! I can't imagine what I would have done if I'd picked more grapes! Two gallons of finished was plenty using that technique! Folks here thought I should roll up my pants, scrub my feet, dip them in K-meta, and stomp them (with lots of pictures!) but I decide I may be nuts but I'm not crazy! 

The wine comment came about because of the confusion I've felt! Everyone has their own way of doing everything wine. Seems like most ideas conflict. Since I had never made wine from scratch and wanted to, filtering all the information I was taking in was headache producing! It just seemed like a good signature.

Your wine venture sounds pretty cool. I've never seen a wine crystal. Feel free to post pictures!! What size carboy will you use?


----------



## Joanie (Jan 20, 2007)

Ok... last of the pictures on the Cayuga and Vignoles. The caps on the Cayuga are burgandy and they look really nice with the little bit of red I put in the feather.






I also liked the way the grapes and leaves came out. The cutting took some extra time but I will do that again. I need to make a tall skinny label sometime soon.


----------



## bmorosco (Jan 20, 2007)

Joan.........AWSOME JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 20, 2007)

The "Complete Package" - great wine, great taste, great looks.


----------



## jsmahoney (Jan 20, 2007)

Joan, those are really nice! I like the way you did them! Job well done!


----------



## Joanie (Jan 20, 2007)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 20, 2007)

Very nice Joan...sparkling clear...hope your labels win more prises....


----------



## Wade E (Jan 20, 2007)

Excellent job, as usual!


----------



## Mack (Jan 22, 2007)

Joan, nice to hear from you and again congratulations on your 
beautiful wine. 2 questions: (1) Do you use boiling water for your
capsules? (2) By what method are you making your labels, which are
just fantastic. Thank you.


Mack


----------



## Mack (Jan 22, 2007)

Joan, go to www.wonderwine.com, for more info. The small kit
makes one gallon. I am currently into the third day with my kit and have
no idea what kind of wine it will make. I just love to see it bubble! Thanks.


Mack


----------



## Joanie (Jan 22, 2007)

Mack said:


> Joan, nice to hear from you and again congratulations on your
> beautiful wine. 2 questions: (1) Do you use boiling water for your
> capsules? (2) By what method are you making your labels, which are
> just fantastic. Thank you.
> ...



Hi Mack!

Yes, I use boiling water and one of those handy cap holder-onners that George sells. It's the only way to fly!

I use Photoshop to create labels, print on plain white computer paper, then run them thru this gizmo...http://www.finevinewines.com/wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=2181&amp;KW=joann%2Ecom&amp;PN=3

I wish they had a matte finish but it works and the label will peel right off.

Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Joanie (Jan 22, 2007)

LOL I went to WonderWine and got a kick out of this....

"Available in six flavours:

Red
White
Apple
Loganberry
Cherry
Peach "

I never realized red and white were flavours or flavors either!




</font></span>


----------



## Dean (Jan 22, 2007)

Must either be a Canadian or British site. "Flavour" is the Canadian spelling of "Flavor".

edit: Yup, I just went there, and it is a Canadian site*Edited by: Dean *


----------



## Mack (Jan 22, 2007)

Joan, I just checked my gallon of Wonderwine



. Itlooks like the
yeast is still working-after three and one half days. The directions says it
takes six weeks to make wine.My littlekit is just
labeled "Red Wine." (Yeah) I'll keep you and the group posted as to its
developments. 


Mack


----------



## Joanie (Jan 22, 2007)

Sounds right. It will probably go for a week or more. Be patient!!





I can't wait to hear what "red" tastes like! hehehe


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 22, 2007)

Well, I understand the flavors of wine, including red and white. Up here cheese is known by it's color, yellow or white.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 22, 2007)

Thats a pretty good idea. Wish they had a lot more flavors to choose from though.


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 23, 2007)

Joan, I was wondering what red and white taste like too!






I have to say I'm a bit skeptical about this product so I'm anxious to hear how it turns out. 


EDIT: Never mind about the skeptical thing. I thought this was the kit that promises quality wine in 7 days. Has anyone seen those kits advertised in winemaker? *Edited by: sangwitch *


----------



## Wade E (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes, I have , Thev super fermenter. I thought the same thing. That must really ferment pretty hard!


----------



## PeterZ (Jan 24, 2007)

Perhaps they use the same yeast the E85 people do - 20% abv in about 48 hours.


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 24, 2007)

I'll just mix up some vodka and welch's grape juice when I'm in that big of a hurry!


who are the E85 people?


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 24, 2007)

Joan,


Your wine and your labels look awsome!!!


Ramona


----------



## PeterZ (Jan 24, 2007)

E85 is 85% ethanol used to fuel cars. Brazil has been doing it for years, using sugar cane for the sugar source. They have developed strains of yeast that will go to 20% abv in about 2 days. Then they distill it, mix in 5% gasoline to prevent people from drinking it (they learned that one the hard way), and sell it in service stations just like gasoline.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 24, 2007)

<t></t><t></t><table border="0" cellpadding="10" cellspacing="0" height="395" width="100%">
<t><tr valign="top"><td colspan="3" height="31">*Cantina 
- ready in 5 days!</font>*</td>
</tr>
<tr align="center"> 
<td height="240" valign="top" width="42%"> 








<div align="left">Ready 
to drink in just 5 days! Everything you need is already in the box - 
just add water to make 21 litres of high quality Italian wine.</font></span>
<ul><li ="SmallText">Wine 
ready to drink in only 5 days!</font><li ="SmallText">Makes 
21 litres of home made wine!</font><li ="SmallText">Sugar 
included - just add water!</font>[/list]

</td>
<td colspan="2" align="left" height="240" valign="top" width="58%"> 
*T*</font>he wine making kits in our Cantina 5-day 
series are produced from Italian quality grape juices. Our supplies 
of grapes come from the northern Italian regions of Emilia 
and Tuscany. We prefer 
northern Italian grapes to the more common southern ones from Spain 
or south Italy. The reason is that the cooler climate tends to produce 
higher quality grapes, with a more clean and complex wine as the result.
*W*</font></font>ith the help of a recently developed, 
highly specialized yeast/nutrient mix we are here able to ferment a 
wine in 4 days only (the 5th is used for clearing) and still retaining 
most of the grape qualities. During the development of this winekit 
we found that the using high quality grape concentrate becomes more 
important the faster the fermentation. For a 4-day fermentation, only 
a few European concentrates will work well.
*I*</font></font>t is possible to ferment even faster, 
ultimately down to one day only but this will result in a massive loss 
of quality and to make it taste anything like a wine, most of the wine 
flavour will have to be added artificially afterwards. We have not entered 
that path, we believe in a more natural way of producing wine.


I would really like to try one just to see, ya know!


</td></tr>
</t></table>

*Edited by: wade *


----------

